# Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/9



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hopefully it will be better than last week's show. By the commercials it seems like Otunga will be the rookie in the spotlight this week. 

I would love to see both Bryan Danielson and Justin Gabrial in action.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking forward to the show. I've enjoyed the previous two shows and I hope they can continue putting on sold ones.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not going to comment until the show is finished.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hopefully this weeks show is better than last weeks.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I predict Heath Slater Vs Carlito after what happened last week.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

We'll probably see Slater vs Carlito or some variation of it. Let's hope it goes back to the form it showed on the 1st night. While the 2nd one wasnt bad, it was kind of more of the same wwe stuff whereas the 1st night actually felt "innovative"


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, Slater/Carlito is a good bet, or in some sort of fashion...

I'm also hoping for Gabriel to be in a single's match and get a promo of his own, since he's the only who has yet to get one. He's almost like the wild card in this whole thing - the first to pin a WWE pro, the last to get his promo. I could see Gabriel/Skip tonight and if Skip were to lose he may make a turn on Regal or the other way around with Regal deciding to drop him.

Can't wait.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

RetroGamer said:


> I'm not going to comment until the show is finished.


Well thanks for that!

The past two shows have been entertaining so I'm expecting a good show tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I expect to see some more Otunga/Truth. Hardly any Daniel Bryan talk surprisingly, the heat on that has seemingly cooled down. Slater/Carlito in some form would be cool. Oh, and more LOLworthy stuff from Punk and Regal.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a important episode I think to keep viewers interested, see if they can deliver another quality episode.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bryan to get his first win tonight please

Also I wanna see Carlito vs Slater


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bryan to get his first win tonight please

Also I wanna see Carlito vs Slater


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

RetroGamer said:


> I'm not going to comment until the show is finished.


Technically that was a comment, so you are a liar.

And yes, Bryan needs a win tonight.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan isn't good enough to win a match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Danielson/Slater with some sort of screwy finish with Miz interfering, but Danielson not wanting to win like that, or something to that effect.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope they have either Danielson face a pro like Carlito, R-Truth, Matt Hardy, or Regal or a rookie like Gabriel or Slater and have Danielson go over in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

> Confirmed for tonight:
> 
> The Miz and Daniel Bryan vs R-Truth and David Otunga.


No source so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That seems to make sense as both team seem to struggle to get along. I'm hoping one day we get to see Punk/Bryan down the stretch.

Also I predict Justin Gabriel vs. Darren Young


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Devildude said:


> No source so take it with a pinch of salt.


Could be interesting, both teams have had their problems. I wonder how that would play out.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Cannot wait for some DAVID OTUNGA tonight! We didn't see Tarver at all last week so I'm sure he'll be on tonight as well.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry if anybody knows this but tonight NXT is live


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> sorry if anybody knows this but tonight NXT is live


oooooo, i personally don't get why the tuesday show isn't always live


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

perro said:


> oooooo, i personally don't get why the tuesday show isn't always live


Because they need to tape Smackdown.

It's only live because it's being taped in the West Coast....so the time works out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Because they need to tape Smackdown.
> 
> It's only live because it's being taped in the West Coast....so the time works out.


Thats what i figured as well.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That was cool Carlito!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god damn it i hate this opening song


----------



## t4dodge (Jan 22, 2010)

I SPY Chocolate Cena!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love this intro music...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok that theme is starting to grow on me...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hate all of you that the song is starting to grow on thats how miley cyrus got popular


----------



## t4dodge (Jan 22, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> god damn it i hate this opening song


yes, it's bad...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh boy Otunga starting things off. Are they going to do a tag match against CM Punk & Darren Young?


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

How can you guys complain about the NXT theme when we get this trash song next?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i still don't understand what he says.......


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

perro said:


> ok that theme is starting to grow on me...


Me too...

We are wild and young.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

actually i like it better then r'truths song lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I get that this is R-Truth's entrance and all, but it having him rapping, doesn't exactly put the spot light on Otunga.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

MIZ AND DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This the part where we crank it up, guys.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MIZ AND DANIEL!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They should mention this being in Bryan's hometown.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit Miz & Daniel vs. Truth & Otunga


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Uh oh, Is Daniel Bryan going to lose 3 in a row? 

Looks like they've almost got the voting system figured out ...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> They should mention this being in Bryan's hometown.


they did


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok so Striker just said some of these men will go onto the WWE while others will never be heard of again.

That leads me to think that Bryan may not even win. We may have Otunga or Barrett win. 

I do think that Gabriel, Otunga, Barrett and Bryan will be the four that will definitely go on to the WWE main roster sooner rather than later.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

they had to mention it there was a big ass sign that said welcome home lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz promo!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

he is growing his beard back DMBB 9!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Daniel Bryan off NXT if he loses! Awesome. I hope Miz takes the pin here.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

what do you bet The Miz gets pinned?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Why is R Truth dancing?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Ok so Striker just said some of these men will go onto the WWE while others will never be heard of again.
> 
> *That leads me to think that Bryan may not even win*. We may have Otunga or Barrett win.
> 
> I do think that Gabriel, Otunga, Barrett and Bryan will be the four that will definitely go on to the WWE main roster sooner rather than later.


This show is revolved around him in way, he will win.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

code of honor, r'truth i thought would shake no just stupid dance


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

what are they chanting


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish Cole will keep his mouth shut!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

perro said:


> what are they chanting


DANIEL BRYAN!!

That's what they were chanting. It's either that or "Your gonna get your fucking head kicked in!"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If Danielson leaves NXT the only reason I would even bother watching NXT is for the lols of Sheffield and Regal and I don't know if that would be enough to keep me watching.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Like it or not, David Otunga looks an absolute beast.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ARGH!!!! COMMERCIAL!!!!!


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

The Miz is going to get pin and hes going to blame Danielson


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I don't know if those are piped cheers or what? But there still are awesome to hear.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Like it or not, David Otunga looks an absolute beast.


It really looks like they are using NXT to get Otunga as much ring experience as possible, since he really could use it. 

On a side note, Matthews was saying good things about Otunga; is he just a face commentator for all the rookies?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> Like it or not, David Otunga looks an absolute beast.


He's too short.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, I don't know if those are piped cheers or what? But there still are awesome to hear.


The show is live so the chants and noise are legit.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great match so far why isnt this the main event?


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

SyFy original movie, DinoShark. Good lord. Makes you figure out how this show never gets a rating above 2.0.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol Daniel Otunga


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Botch Cole: He said Daniel Otunga


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf happened to heel cole?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

There's a huge difference b/t when bryan's in the ring and when the miz is.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

god the miz is awful


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Otunga isn't ready in the ring


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> It really looks like they are using NXT to get Otunga as much ring experience as possible, since he really could use it.
> 
> On a side note, Matthews was saying good things about Otunga; is he just a face commentator for all the rookies?


I'm glad they're giving him the experience. They know he's got great charisma and mic skills, and just needs to get better in the ring. This is actually what NXT is supposed to be about, imo, kayfabe aspects aside. Also yeah, I think Matthews is the face commentator. Personally, I love Cole as a heel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> The show is live so the chants and noise are legit.


Oh, good because usually you'll know it's live by the WWE logo.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Miz could probably improve Danielson's mic skills but Miz fails in comparison to Danielson's in-ring skills.

I doubt Danielson has been trying to get into the WWE for 10 years but hey, you never know.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Tap!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TAP BITCH TAP !!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

And here's a submission by Danielson ... I like.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, knew it. Miz sucks. Otunga rules!!

Nice job everybody who called Miz getting pinned.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Screw you Miz


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

O_O Otunga pinned Miz!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Otunga pinned Miz?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Otunga's finisher is great ... when it's not botched, of course.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Atta boy Mr. Google


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ha. Miz got pinned cleanly by a unknown rookie.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match, miz screwed himself.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

So, Daniel Bryan is 0-3 on NXT. Not too impressive...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Otunga is very impressive as a powerhouse but Danielson is more as a technician.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz flinched


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm watching NXT for the first time tonight. 

Daniels Bryan & Miz are the stars of the show!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

2 For Flinching!


----------



## t4dodge (Jan 22, 2010)

MIZ = Captain Flinch!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Pandemic™ said:


> Ha. Miz got pinned cleanly by a unknown rookie.


Not really. Bryan pushed him and R Truth hit him behind the referees back.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I like that, that miz takes the fall, without being a bitch about it, like the rock


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, The American Dragon just punked out Miz.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

how the hell did slater make the cut for this show?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Miz is getting more bitched out by Danielson tonight more than anybody I've ever seen try to get to the Miz.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao at Miz flinching


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, love the background music during the slater segment.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

seriously i was hoping bryan just started whooping his ass, and when he was doing those kicks i was marking for him to say i got till 5 to the ref but it never happened 
bryan is great on the mat...worst part of the match was when he kicked otonga and the guy did not move, looked so weak


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow Ortunga has zero wrestling talent. 3 botches in a 5 minute match. Fire his ass right now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Body said:


> how the hell did slater make the cut for this show?


He might be good...we really haven't had a chance to see him yet.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

love how they're building up miz and danielson ... when will they have their ppv match for the US title??

night of champions??


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can really see Daniel beating the Miz for the U.S. belt.

side note:

I cant wait to play FF13


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I can really see Daniel beating the Miz for the U.S. belt.
> 
> side note:
> 
> I cant wait to play FF13


that would put miz over for a chance at the heavyweight belt


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Danielson doesn't need to "win" NXT since he has a ready made feud with an upper midcarder just waiting for him. Let that title go to someone who could use the rub.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Body said:


> how the hell did slater make the cut for this show?


He has impressed me as a heel in FCW. But I can't blame anyone who thinks he sucks just based on his NXT performance so far.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Daymn this show is off the charts so far, great stuff by bryan and miz


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sold on Bryan, he's definitely one of those guys that can get over in the ring and he has enough poise with the small things such as facials expressions and body language to make it to the top level one day. He can be a modern day Steamboat.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Emobacca said:


> Danielson doesn't need to "win" NXT since he has a ready made feud with an upper midcarder just waiting for him. Let that title go to someone who could use the rub.


Yeah at this point it seems very unlikely that Bryan will "win" NXT since he is already 0-3 and doesn't really have any allies.

It looks like either Otunga or Justin Gabriel will win, based on how they're pushing them so far.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"WWE NXT was watched by more people than College Basketball." Just wait till the tourney kicks off :side:


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Man, I love what they are doing with Miz and Bryan


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL awesome


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz is Danielson's bitch.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Awesomeness is overwhelming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oohhh, Cole is so heel.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone else notice how short Danielson looked when standing next to the Miz?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

marked for poking miz in the chest


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

perro said:


> The Awesomeness is overwhelming


Awesomeness overload...Too much to handle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I thought Danielson was going to be awful on the mic, but he is pretty decent.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This Justin Angel or Gabriel guy looks like Frankie Kazarian.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you guys know that Justin Gabriel used to use Candice Michelle's theme in FCW?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

IF Bryan Danielson is the main reason to watch

Gabriel is the Easy #2


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is it me or does NXT develop stories better than TNA.

No disrespect towards TNA.

Lol at Matt's rookie wearing his gear.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oohhh, Cole is so heel.



thats what i'm saying WTF :frustrate he was god damn ok as a heel now he is back to a god damn tool
:cuss::gun::flip

fuck y2j promo!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I can really see Daniel beating the Miz for the U.S. belt.


I see them building up to that. Could be a great feud.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Justin Gabriel is already over after one week. Matt Hardy and that 450 splash didn't hurt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pandemic™ said:


> Is it me or does NXT develop stories better than TNA.
> 
> No disrespect towards TNA.
> 
> Lol at Matt's rookie wearing his gear.


Definitely.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...anyone worrying about Bryan getting over can zip it...I mean, he's been great since show 1, but this thing is on fire.

THE BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT HE DOES!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pandemic™ said:


> Miz is Danielson's bitch.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn Matt, way to fuck that catchphrase up.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sweet this is actually a live show.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jericho - "I am the best in the world at what i do and *pointing to NXT rookie* this is my protege."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL at Matt: DO you understand what I'm saying to you right now?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

"Do you understand what I am saying to you right now?" What a TERRIBLE comeback by Matt Hardy...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok the first 30 minutes of NXT this week is better then first 30 of raw and tna combined


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

The awesomeness that is Christian is almost negated by the doofiness of Heath Slater......almost.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

So far this week's NXT is better than last weeks.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Darkwing Duck said:


> "Do you understand what I am saying to you right now?" What a TERRIBLE comeback by Matt Hardy...


He was making fun of how Jericho talks.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett is totally gonna be a world champion in a few years


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wayde is right about one thing. Danielson IS the favorite in this competition among the fans.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Tarver has his own T-shirt!! 1.9

And great, now another commercial : (


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Pandemic™ said:


> Is it me or does NXT develop stories better than TNA.
> 
> No disrespect towards TNA.
> 
> Lol at Matt's rookie wearing his gear.


I agree ... NXT is actually developing good storylines.

Also lol @ Carlito's slightly homoerotic comment.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ever since carlito kicked that epic promo with dx he has been so over with me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKmsBUtoneY


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree TNA needs to learn how to develop storylines more like the WWE, but not exactly how the WWE does it.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Tarver has his own T-shirt!! 1.9


I was trying to figure out what the hell that shirt was. Forgot about his 1.9 second thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> ever since carlito kicked that epic promo with dx he has been so over with me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKmsBUtoneY


:lmao:lmao:lmao i lov that vid.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like the show thus far cant wait for gabriel/barrett


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao 
Carlito: You should be begging me to spit in your face again.
Cole: He's got a point, you know!
Matthews:...what?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Carlito is so awesome, how his career has gone so far is a pity

but i am optimistic that they put him on this show for a reason, you know, "do this right and we might consider pushing you again"


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> I was trying to figure out what the hell that shirt was. Forgot about his 1.9 second thing.


It would probably help if he actually beat somebody in about 2 seconds, but that would bury somebody so bad. Maybe Chavo?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hope if their rookies win the go off and then they bring in another superstar to promote a new rookie

this guy i would mark for every night if he went to nxt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqpJXFxA0u8&feature=related


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Ortunga BLOWS


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Pandemic™ said:


> Wayde is right about one thing. Danielson IS the favorite in this competition among the fans.


Well, that's obvious.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Carlito should be The United States Champion but the WWE Writers think otherwise..


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

perro said:


> Carlito is so awesome, how his career has gone so far is a pity
> 
> but i am optimistic that they put him on this show for a reason, you know, "do this right and we might consider pushing you again"


Yeah, at least Carlito gets to pull off his fairly nice mic skills in NXT. Who knows, maybe he'll be an NXT commentator next season.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> ever since carlito kicked that epic promo with dx he has been so over with me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKmsBUtoneY


Lol, repped.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao i lov that vid.


Same here that video is awesome.

**** you camera man im not moving. :lmao


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

JeremyCB23 said:


> ok the first 30 minutes of NXT this week is better then first 30 of raw and tna combined


agreed. i love this show. i would love to see this extended to 2 hours even though its not going to happen.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

God, anyone else get so annoyed when they say "Carlit-to" instead of just "Carlito"?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol at Tarver


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't take this Slater guy seriously at all. Poor Christian.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> He was making fun of how Jericho talks.


And he fucked it up so hard, if you want a good Jericho impersonation, stick with the pros.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Slater still seems pretty sloppy in the ring. I think he has enough charisma to eventually be a Miz-like heel, but his voice tone is probably going to hold him back.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the stars for this are so perfect cause they would all put a guy over, you could never have cena, or HHH on here. You do get world champs future world champs, and every pro can cut a promo (cept maybe hardy), anyway i digress

the show is great period, o slater is actually looking good...though under his trunks gail kim said it looks like he has a clown in a leg lock, so i guess that means a mound of ginger down there


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Very nice slam by Carlito.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch, that must have hurt.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I haven't seen Carlito wrestle in so long that I forgotten how good he was in the ring.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

The out of sync audio is pissing me off


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole just marked out for Slater


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wooo!


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

very good match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did anyone notice how many times Carlito got distracted? I thought it was a little odd.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

man, the crowd just popped for Heath Slater.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Slater Wins LOL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol Poor Carlito


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL, Carlito can't even beat WWE Rookies!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Das not cool.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Good match! Go Heath Slater! :gun:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

how long till we get carlito burried thread?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

chocolate cena!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ooh, here's Black Cena ... or Crash Bandicoot ... I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wondering when they'll get their own entrance music. Nothing against Christian's music, it's awesome, but after a while Bryan coming out to the Miz's music is just going to be stupid.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was a good match. Slater can work. His celebration on the other hand...that'll never get him over as a face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Black Cena


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

He looks so much like Cena it's unbelievable.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Young came off as a real likable guy.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> I like that, that miz takes the fall, without being a bitch about it, like the rock


Is that why he was pissed on NXT? If you mean he agreed to get pinned cleanly, he dosen't have a choice he's not Hogan.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And from West Newberry, Massachussets...I mean, Miami, Florida...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dammit i wanted to see Slater's Finisher

Darren Young is decent on the mic


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

punk not even looking at him lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

luke has 2 shiners, someone got f'd up


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk is finally talking on NXT. About time!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Why can't I live the way I want to.

Because he is better than you!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW. Looks like Luke got stiffed a few times at a house show over the weekend


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk: I can lead a horse to water. But I can't lead it to drink lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk will save him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It's straight edge or TNA boy.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Straight edge can make anybody a winner.

Shave that crap off Young! Join the SES!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Why can't I live the way I want to.
> 
> Because he is better than you!


This is why you can't Darren


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah yes some johnny cash, i lov it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Armor said:


> Straight edge can make anybody a winner.
> 
> Shave that crap off Young! Join the SES!


I think he will. This story is unfolding so slowly though...


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

i don't know about anybody else but i am looking so forward to that match!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Still think this is an absolutely epic montage.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually liked ECW on Syfy and was sad to see it go because I knew some of the guys would get buried on the other shows. NXT, however, is more than compensating...fucking great show so far tonight!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> I think he will. This story is unfolding so slowly though...


No real point in rushing it. Slowly he can see the "benefits" of straightedge and the "consequences" of being fun.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> "Do you understand what I am saying to you right now?" What a TERRIBLE comeback by Matt Hardy...


Oh My God when Jericho says it you would think it's the best thing ever.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

im back babes said:


> Oh My God when Jericho says it you would think it's the best thing ever.


I know, just the way Matt said it, seemed very forced and awkward. That segment was just a bit off, but glad they are giving all the rookies mic time.

Sigh, totally unnecessary 5 minute Raw recap


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again: Batista's promo with dramatic music = EPIC x 20


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic Batista


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> I know, just the way Matt said it, seemed very forced and awkward. That segment was just a bit off, but glad they are giving all the rookies mic time.


He meant to make it sound forced. He was mocking Jericho.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena got buried.......


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They need to bring back the damn "I Made It" song for WrestleMania. This old Ashley theme aint cutting it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Joel said:


> They need to bring back the damn "I Made It" song for WrestleMania. This old Ashley theme aint cutting it.


I agree, but Wrestlemania has like 3 official themes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Great Super Cena video package.

I WILL NOT QUIT!!!!!! I WILL GIVE IT MY ALL!!!!! I RESPECT YOU!!!! BUT I WILL DEFEAT YOU!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I know it's the road to Wrestlemania and they need to pump up the matches, but I could kind of do without the recaps on EVERY show of Cena/Batista.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Best In The World at What He Does...and his protege!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> They need to bring back the damn "I Made It" song for WrestleMania. This old Ashley theme aint cutting it.


I think it still is. They usually use a couple songs to promote Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Who goes over here? Barrett or Gabriel? I'd guess Gabriel

Another commercial? I really hate WWE sometimes.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> They need to bring back the damn "I Made It" song for WrestleMania. This old Ashley theme aint cutting it.


That is Ashley's old theme song isn't it? I knew I heard that song in the WWE before.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Highlight Reel


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Barrett has a black eye too?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

The fucking Highlight Reel returns!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Who goes over here? Barrett or Gabriel? I'd guess Gabriel
> 
> Another commercial? I really hate WWE sometimes.


barrett because he's a future main eventer and he's with jericho


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Joel said:


> Highlight Reel


lol i guess they finally bought a new flat screen tv lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lance Cade, ooops I mean Wade Barrett.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, I thought Jericho got rid of that when he wanted to throw the old Y2J away?

Either way, should be great.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wade Barrett's attire he wears to the ring is quite spectacular. Fits his character perfectly. Also, he has one of the most perfect heel voices around.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

thegreatone15 said:


> That is Ashley's old theme song isn't it? I knew I heard that song in the WWE before.


It was a Divas Search song wasnt it?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf i feel like i'm watching TNA right now last 15 minutes of NXT is so garbage its all comercials and recaps


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Not enough time for a good match now. That sucks because the show was awesome until this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Lance Cade, ooops I mean Wade Barrett.


don't insult barrett


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow, it's been 37 guests hosts so far?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

GOD, that Austin promo gives me fucking goosebumps


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Lance Cade, ooops I mean Wade Barrett.


Ah, what could have been...


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol it's 10:59 WTFFFFFF not started yet


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait for steve, should be a good raw.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

THIS WILL BE THE BEST RAW EVER O_O Honestly? WrestleMania rewind? This is AWESOME!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

So we will only see like a 3 or 4 minute match.

Could be ok we will see.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gabriel can slam a tornado, guys.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

thank god

they put a shirt on matt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol i guess they finally bought a new flat screen tv lol


I won't be opposed to see Edge go through the new one, ala HBK 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have laugh if Matt came out with a TNA shirt.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

good to see gabriel get rid of the meterosexual entrance gear


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

haha I fucking love Jericho on the side during the match. LOOK AT THIS MAN!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho is the man.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

lol. Y2J being awesome as always.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Thats MY influence!!" Jericho at ringside during matches should be mandatory


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Am I the only one who sees nothing in Barrett?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lol @ Cole explaining the roses.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lol the white rose means Im sorry but im going to win the match 

Nice!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Barrett definitely has the look.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf usa chants one is from south africa other is from england


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

How many times tonight is Cole gonna botch? lol

Chris Jerik ftw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol at USA chants


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

usa chants??


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

fans on botchamania please


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lol @ the usa chants


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

.....I don't mind the usa chants it just bugs me when they chant it and theirs not a single American in the ring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Y2J chant?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Barrett is looking good right now ... Also, did I just hear USA chants???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This week's show has been really good, but it is lacking a Cole rant. That would make this week's show brilliant.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone else remember Heenan making fun of the USA chants during Bret/Yokozuna at WM IX for the same reason? Good stuff.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Chris Jericho


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Jericho is priceless!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL at jericho


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Jericho has a new catch phrase: That's my influence!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

And there's Gabriel's great finisher. Fucking epic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Any time Jericho is at ringside, he should do commentary.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barret with interesting submissions using the hopes.

Cole knows his flowers huh


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

YES! Go Gabriel. Barrett sux. Booo no Y2J, don't do it

Liontamer again? Wow


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"He's A MACHINE!!" lol I love the smarks cheering the fuck out of Jericho

Damn, Jericho is giving all the rookies the Liontamer, eh?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

That 450 has essentially gotten Gabriel over, I love it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO at that Jericho Exchange


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y2j codebreaker rules on rookies, and yes looks like the real walls are about to be applied 
god thats so sick on the right sized peeps


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Liontamer!

Mark Out!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LIONTAMER!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Liontamer!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, it's the liontamer.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Gabriel 2-0
Bryan 0-3


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank god the Liontamer is back for good, oh how I've missed thee


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, it's the *lointamer*.


And how exactly does the _lointamer_ work? I'd love to know :shocked:


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Better show than last week. 

Liked all the matches actually. None of the matches were * star matches.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

What a terrible fucking ending to the match. He pushes Barrett off the top ropes and that results in a 450 splash? HOly shit that was bad. Walls of Jericoh saved it.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> And how exactly does the lointamer work? I'd love to know :shocked:


cause its fucking amazing thats how


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Daniel Bryan has yet to win a match, but he is the most over rookie on the show.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Man I like Gabriel alot because he wrestles in the style that I love. I really want him, Bryan, and Barret to make it to the WWE


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett should've gone over ... but he's awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent show. I'm just about willing to say NXT is the best wrestling weekly right now


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this show. It's getting better and better by the week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darkwing Duck said:


> And how exactly does the _lionntamer_ work? I'd love to know :shocked:


Well, it's fixed


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> And how exactly does the _slapchop_ work? I'd not love to know :shocked:


Well....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Excellent show. I'm just about willing to say NXT is the best wrestling weekly right now


It has Inherited the Legacy of WWECW


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

NXT > Raw and Impact


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, it's fixed


I just thought it was a funny typo, nothing serious

I thought it was a pretty good show overall, although I'd still like it if they could incorporate more segments with all the rookies, like maybe they have them in a studio and they all get to choose their entrance music or something and we could see that process -that'd be kind of cool. 

The wrestling was OK today, it's really nice that WWE has managed to create a show where the young guys can all work with veterans without it being contrived, and still manage to get some heat for the matches. Heather Slater is doing a really good job of pissing off the IWC


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

perro said:


> It has Inherited the Legacy of WWECW


Totally. The Tuesday Night Show will not be denied!:agree:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Before NXT, Tuesday was the most useless day of the week. That now belongs to Wednesday....at least until the new season of South Park premires. Then it will belong to probably either Thursday or Sunday.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Superkick_Kid said:


> Daniel Bryan has yet to win a match, but he is the most over rookie on the show.



That's the way they had to do it though to keep the show competitive.

All of those losses have been forgiveable because they've been
1.To the world champ 
2.To another rookie while he was recovering from injury 
3.Because his pro got in the way.

It was clear he should run away with this show from the beginning of the season but because of the circumstances with his pro and suffering an injury to the champ he isn't the favorite so he has an uphill battle to remain on the show. 

It's a great way they've handled his storyline.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Slater beating Carlito kind of piss me off.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Gabriel 2-0
> Bryan 0-3


Daniel Bryan: 0-3
Darren Young: 1-1
David Otunga: 2-1
Heath Slater: 2-0
Justin Gabriel: 2-0
Michael Tarver: 0-1
Skip Sheffield: 0-1
Wade Barrett: 1-1

As of tonight those are the stats for the NXT Rookies. I'm surprised that they don't do more with Tarver & Sheffield. Well looks like they will be the first two to get voted off. Daniel Bryan should have made Otunga tap tonight but having the Miz lose for the team just made for great TV and furthering the Miz/Daniel storyline.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Otunga needs to take it easy. He's over exciting himself and botching spots.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Armor said:


> That's the way they had to do it though to keep the show competitive.
> 
> All of those losses have been forgivable because they've been
> 1.To the world champ
> ...


Wow thats a great way to put how he's lost into perspective... Besides they know he's gonna be huge in due time, no need to push him to the moon considering the other guys need a chance at the spotlight.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Otunga needs to take it easy. He's over exciting himself and botching spots.


Otunga's really really green. Honestly everybody needs to just relax and take it easy on him. It's likely going to take him a year or so to get decent in-ring. It's not really his fault that Vince rushed him onto this show when he wasn't really ready.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Last week his finisher was Farooqs Spine Buster. This week his switch it up a bit. I hope it's temporary because Zeke, Koslov and Otunga pretty much have the same finisher.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow thats a great way to put how he's lost into perspective... Besides they know he's gonna be huge in due time, no need to push him to the moon considering the other guys need a chance at the spotlight.


Yeah definitely agree with this, Bryan doesn't need to "win" NXT to have a good post-show storyline ready, whereas some of these other guys might.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Last week his finisher was Farooqs Spine Buster. This week his switch it up a bit. I hope it's temporary because Zeke, Koslov and Otunga pretty much have the same finisher.


I haven't seen Koslov's finisher in a while, but Zeke's is basically a standing Rock Bottom/Bookend now isn't it? I'm not sure how to describe Koz's. I think Otunga should stick with the Farooq style b/c it looks pretty cool and is a bit more distinct.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Last week his finisher was Farooqs Spine Buster. This week his switch it up a bit. I hope it's temporary because Zeke, Koslov and Otunga pretty much have the same finisher.


he should use the POUNCE!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Just finished the show, and I have to say it was pretty damn good. Better than last weeks anyways. The Bryan/Miz storyline getting developed more is cool. I honestly can't wait until they face off one on one, whenever that may be.

Gabriel looked good again tonight as well. Wade Barret, I think, is going to be a big star someday as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not completely impressed by Gabriel yet. All he has done is hit the 450 basically.


----------



## Scorpionstryker (Feb 5, 2010)

i will agree the show was just awesome. way better than impact. sad impact couldn't get above 1.0 last night. so that means NXT will kick impacts ass also. I do see all the NXT rookies going far in WWE in the future.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I watched my first episode of NXT! 

Like I've said before, I really like the concept of the show. 

I won't comment on the matches because quite frankly, the rookies are mostly green (Bryan is obviously the exception based on what I saw), but the real appeal is in watching the growth and development of the rookies and their relationships with their mentors. 

Miz & Bryan are the stars of the show clearly, and I think WWE realizes that which is why they seem to play the biggest role in this show. Despite Daniel Bryan not having a win yet, its clear that he's the one they want to focus on right now, and his stuff with Miz is pretty cool. 

I like some of the pairings here. Hardy is paired with a young, high flying guy in Gabriel, much like himself in his day. Christian is paired with somebody who has a bit of a chip on his shoulder in Slater, much like he always has. Punk is with someone who is the polar opposite of him. Jericho, the World Champ & best pro on the show, is with a stud with all the physical tools to dominate the competition in Wade. 

This is a very nice set up overall, and like I said, the winner of this thing will be an instant star because he'll have a build up already set when he goes into either Raw or SD.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Barrett has size, the look, the voice and soon he will be able to generate heat. He's my pick to win this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Barrett has size, the look, the voice and soon he will be able to generate heat. He's my pick to win this.


he is good in the ring too


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Barrett has size, the look, the voice and soon he will be able to generate heat. He's my pick to win this.


I think either him or Otunga wins NXT and Bryan still makes it to the main roster. Bryan does not have to win this thing to get to RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

-Otunga can't wrestle. I don't think the executives would let a guy like that win even if he does have the look. He's botching up every match so damn bad it's not even funny.

-I'm finding myself liking Daniel Bryan more and more after every show. He should win.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

RetroGamer said:


> -Otunga can't wrestle. *I don't think the executives would let a guy like that win* even if he does have the look. He's botching up every match so damn bad it's not even funny.
> 
> -I'm finding myself liking Daniel Bryan more and more after every show. He should win.


They will if the dude has Hollywood connections. The only reason why he even has a job with the WWE is because of his Hollywood appeal. He has no wrestling experience before signing a developmental contract with the WWE. I think he just wants to get his name out there through the WWE and move on to movies. I know I don't know the guy and I shouldn't judge, but it just does not seem like the passion for the business is there.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just watch NXT now. I'm barely into it, but so far I've reached two coclusions.

1) Bryan/Miz "feud" was going great before but their match against Truth/Gorilla and the aftermath was really a step up. This whole thing is setting up nicely and it's believeable. They worth both fantastic in every sequence with each other.

2) When you look at a close-up of his face, Slater looks like a heroin addict or Casper the friendly ghost. I can't decide which.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Gabriel is a good wrestler, his match with Kaval in FCW was absolutely awesome. However if you're going to mark out just for a 450 splash, which is essentially all he's done, then go watch some indies or something. There you can see Riccochet and Flip Kendrick doing double moonsaults, you can see Pac and Jack Evans doing 630 splashes. You can see shooting stardusts, phoenix splashes. Seriously we still just marking out for a highspot finisher?

Infact just go and watch a Takuya Sugi Highlight reel, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEExNeCd--s there I did the work for you. Also Dragon Kid is another good one.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

I would not be surprised if Bryan doesnt win as his way of getting onto Raw or SD.

I can imagine a storyline where Miz gets all the other heel mentors (Jericho, Regal, and Carlito) to boycott Bryan and not vote for him. Bryan would get a few votes off of the face mentors, but ultimately someone else like Gabriel or Barrett gets more votes to win the show, and thus furthering the feud with Bryan and Miz, where Miz is holding Bryan down from his dream because ultimately Miz is scared of having to ever face off with Bryan in a WWE ring.

Then Bryan could just get a call up from an authority figure at a later date (whether its a guest host or an actual GM) and then finally Bryan would be able to get his hands on Miz and take the US title from him.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or did this week's show lose a little bit of it's "edge" due to the fact that Cole is now towing the line again? I have enjoyed the dynamic between the two commentators over the last few weeks, but this seems to have been phased out now, which is a huge shame. 

On the plus side, most of the story lines/fueds have progressed well. 

I can't for the life of my figure out why I like Otunga, as he can't wrestle for shit. I can see him and four others making it on TV, though (Bryan, Otunga, Gabriel, Barrett and Young through his tie-in with SES)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another good episode of NXT, best rookies are Barrett, Bryan and Gabriel. I like what they are doing with the Miz and Bryan, hopefully it results in a good 1 on 1 match with those two.

Did find it funny people chanting 'USA' during a match between a englishman and south african


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

"Bryan" needs a win ffs


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ValiantSaint said:


> Is it just me, or did this week's show lose a little bit of it's "edge" due to the fact that Cole is now towing the line again? I have enjoyed the dynamic between the two commentators over the last few weeks, but this seems to have been phased out now, which is a huge shame.
> 
> On the plus side, most of the story lines/fueds have progressed well.
> 
> I can't for the life of my figure out why I like Otunga, as he can't wrestle for shit. I can see him and four others making it on TV, though (Bryan, Otunga, Gabriel, Barrett and Young through his tie-in with SES)


I agree that overall Cole needs to turn slightly more heel, but I really would like to see where both commentators are faces, except Cole is uber-heel during Bryan's matches. I feel that could help Bryan get over even more.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united_07 said:


> another good episode of NXT, best rookies are Barrett, Bryan and Gabriel. I like what they are doing with the Miz and Bryan, hopefully it results in a good 1 on 1 match with those two.
> 
> Did find it funny people chanting 'USA' during a match between a englishman and south african


:lmao

It was hysterical. Just shows exactly how bright wrestling fans really are 

BTW anyone catch what they said on the show? They said 'Winners'. Which frankly is fantastic since we need Danielson, Justin, and Barrett. All three are fantastic talents in their own ways. I see great things in their future.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Cole was avoiding the USA discussion like fire because he didn't want to insult any of the WWE fans, becaues he's a *** kiss-up stuck in the WWE bubble like Styles said. That little dude, wahat's his name, deserves a better partner


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

lol at Jericho saying "I should, I'm better than you" to Cole so true


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Good show. Daniel Bryan needs a win yes but this seems to be the storyline of it all so hopefully he gets one soon. Any show that has Chris Jericho shouting at the commentators... TWICE! is instant gold in my book haha amazing


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Last match was FUCKING AWFUL. Wade Barrett gets kicked off the top rope and that leads straight into a 450 splash? I thought for sure Wade was going to move.

What a terrible ending.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I really don't think that Bryan needs a win. He comes across so well right now. The Miz and him are doing an amazing job to create a character for Bryan that will be a great success, I think. And I really love that ankle lock. Didn't see that version in the WWE before and I think that could be used as one of his finishers. Jericho sold it like hell on the first episode. Daniel Bryan & The Miz = outstanding work so far


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

it's awesome but I'd mark out for a Cattle Mutilation


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh absolutely. That submission hold is even more special, love it. 
Btw, that missile dropkick was pretty sick. And Daniel went for the Mexican Surfboard into the Dragon Sleeper but that seemed to be during the break. Could only see the end of the sleeper. Would have loved to see the complete move on TV.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Great show again last night. Gabriel is now 2-0...I don't know how long it'll last though. Beautiful 450 again this week. But to me, Barrett was the MVP of the show even though he lost. He looked impressive as hell, and Jericho making comments about him during the match sold him perfectly. With his size he's going to go far...And he can definitely go in the ring. As for next week I can see Gabriel/Jericho or Gabriel/Hardy vs. Jericho/Barret.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Jericho was awesome in that match, kinda like how he was when in Jerishow.

"look at this man. look at the size of him, you see that? my influence"

"very methopdically works on the back, hes taken out the back, like a machine, thats my influence"
"maybe you should join us Chris?"
"maybe I should, Im better than you"


Gabriel was good tonight but id like to see some more offense from him in a match up. It was all Barrett apart from a few kicks and the 450.

Kinda surprised there was little to no play on the anamosity between truth and otunga (whom i still dont like) which i thought was odd.

Bryan and miz is playing well, struggling to see how they will get him through to the main roster as the angle is lacking in respect.

Slater needs to drop the dance.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

anyone else noticed the announcement of the return of the Highlight reel?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> Great show again last night. Gabriel is now 2-0...I don't know how long it'll last though. Beautiful 450 again this week. But to me, Barrett was the MVP of the show even though he lost. He looked impressive as hell, and Jericho making comments about him during the match sold him perfectly. With his size he's going to go far...And he can definitely go in the ring. As for next week I can see Gabriel/Jericho or Gabriel/Hardy vs. Jericho/Barret.


the springboard into a backbreaker that barrett did was beyond awesome ... it must become a signature move for him.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Wade Barrett should have Drew McIntyre's spot....an actual heel with some character depth (love the colour of the roses meanings) and an imposing presence.

Heath Slater is a joke, he's kinda like the guy at a poker table with the poker tattoos - the passion is there, but you just know they are hopeless at the game, Slater is a hopeless wrestler.

The show oveall was pretty good again.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

man Wade Barrett has an awesome look to be a superstar, i love the look on his face when he comes do the ring and the roses. Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga are the ones i see going far.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the springboard into a backbreaker that barrett did was beyond awesome ... it must become a signature move for him.


Agreed. He showed some good unique offense.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

_*I just effing LOVE this show!*_ I hope they bring it back for a second season because it's got so much more action than any of the others and just the idea of an actual competition in pro wrestling makes for a compelling reason to watch w/o convoluted storylines.

IMO,

Justin Gabriel
Wade Barrett
Daniel Bryan
David Otunga

will be the ones to make it out of this competition and go on to be something. Gabriel & Bryan are the actual wrestlers in this lot but Barrett & Otunga will find steady jobs just because of their look. I also wouldn't be surprised to see Heath Slater and the big ugly cowboy hang around for a long time but not in the big leagues unless it were as part of a tag team. On their own, the best they could do is the independent scene. Haven't seen enough of Tarver yet to pass judgment on him but the douche with the wild hair won't amount to shizzle IMO.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

All these rookies suck besides Danial Bryan. I can't get into any of these other guys.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

incase anybody cares, barrett's finisher is called .... lion tammer

although his finisher should be the powerbomb like it is in fcw


----------

